# Adresse IP Auto-Assignée via Ethernet.



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous! 

Depuis aujourd'hui j'ai décidé de rallonger la portée de mes possibilités de connexions Ethernet.
Voici ma configuration:

Modem Télé+Téléphone+Internet > Switch Gigabit Netgear FS605. De ce switch (accrochez vous bien) je fais partir 2 câbles éthernet. Le premier part directement sur un routeur WiFi pour fournir en signal dans la maison tout ce qui est iPad, iPhone et iPod Touch par exemple. Le second Ethernet part directement sur un iMac. Jusqu'à présent ça allait très bien. Mais depuis qu'un nouveau périphérique a fait son apparition dans la maison, ça ne va plus du tout. Donc je prends mon courage à deux mains.
Que puis-je faire pour raccorder mon autre iMac en Ethernet...?
Réponse: un autre câble Ethernet évidemment. Problème posé: J'en ai déjà un qui court le long des murs et je n'ai pas la place pour en faire passer deux. Solutions trouvées:
1: Acheter une autre maison avec des murs plus épais pour avoir la place.
2: Poser du plâtre pour grossir les murs.
3: Faire serpenter un câble 50m par terre, très élégant...
4: Acheter un deuxième Switch Ethernet pour rallonger la portée câblée sans rallonger le câble.

Après avoir hésiter avec la Solution 1, je l'ai jouée économe et ai choisi la solution 4.
J'ai donc acheté un nouveau Switch Ethernet.
Je débranche donc le câble Ethernet qui arrivait sur l'iMac et je le branche sur le nouveau Switch. De ce Switch je fais partir 2 nouveaux câbles Ethernet. Un sur l'iMac du début et un autre sur mon nouveau périphérique (qui s'avère être un iMac aussi, mais appelons le P2 pour Périphérique 2).

Je suis content c'est joli et efficace.

Sur l'iMac (appelons le P1) aucun souci, Ethernet reconnu et Internet parfait & rapide.
Sur l'autre iMac en revanche, ça merde. "Adresse IP Auto-assignée" ne me lâche pas. Je suis pourtant pas une bille en info (je suis pas un pro non plus mais bon), mais là je sèche. Je sais que les adresse IP en "169.254.105.6" résulte d'une merde avec le serveur DHCP mais dieu seul sait que je suis en ouverture large de 192.168.1.2 à xxx.xxx.1.254 donc ça doit pas être un manque d'adresses disponibles et le pire dans tout ça, c'est que j'ai beau échanger les câbles Ethernet de P1 & de P2, le souci est sur mon iMac je pense, mais je sais pas où.

Alors je me suis dit "Bibi, t'emmerde pas, exporte les configurations de l'iMac qui fonctionne". Ce que je fais. Je les reçois sur le mien (je me suis connecté en WiFi en attendant) et je les importe pour MA connexion Ethernet. J'applique... J'attends, rien de plus. Auto-assignée revient encore et encore. S'il vous plaît, dîtes moi que j'ai pas tout tenter.
Mais j'ai quand même tenté:
-Changer le câble Ethernet (Cat. 5 Droit)
-Redémarrer Modem, les deux Switch et iMac.
Et rien de plus. C'est à n'y rien comprendre.

Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît?

TRÈS cordialement, MacU.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Janvier 2011)

interessant...

Dans l'ordre : 
- inverse les 2 imacs pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de probleme de switch ou autre.
- crée une session de test sur le second imac afin de vérifier si le problème se situe sur ta session (pref systeme > comptes)

j'attends la suite


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2011)

Zyrol a dit:


> interessant...
> 
> Dans l'ordre :
> - inverse les 2 imacs pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de probleme de switch ou autre.
> ...



Comment ça inverser les iMac? Les deux sont connectés sur le même Switcheur et j'ai déjà échangé les câbles entre les deux.

Je vais tester le nouveau profil. 

Merci !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

La nouvelle session a le même souci, avec une IP Auto-Assignée... 

Honnêtement c'est un coup à se pendre ça.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Janvier 2011)

Est ce que tu peux essayer de mettre une adresse IP manuelle sur P2. 

tu recopies la config IP du P1 en changeant uniquement le dernier chiffre de l'adresse IP de ton mac. une qui n'est pas prise par un de tes périphériques, bien sur 
n'oublie pas de rentrer les DNS


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2011)

Je mets une adresse DHCP via IP Fixe et je mets le même type d'adresse IP que P1? Je peux faire ça oui.
Et les DNS je les ai remis par défaut (à savoir ceux de nos.fr). 

Je te dis ça dans quelques minutes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------

J'ai repris l'ensemble de la configuration IP de P1 et j'ai changé l'adresse IP du P2.
À savoir que j'ai mis 83.xxx.xxx.135 au lieu de 83.xxx.xxx.136, j'ai remis le bon Masque sous réseau et l'IP routeur. Les bons DNS et domaine de recherche. Et que je le fasse Manuellement ou via DHCP avec adresse manuelle, Préférences Réseau m'indique qu'Ethernet est actif et possède l'IP que je lui ai indiquée, mais je ne me connecte pas à Internet. Ça ne tourne même pas dans le vide, c'est clair et net, ça charge un millième de seconde et puis le message Safari qu'on a tous connu. 

À noter cependant: sur la config de P1 le masque est 255.255.252.0 et sur P2 (là où ça foire) il est 255.255.0.0...


----------



## Zyrol (18 Janvier 2011)

on va chercher ailleurs...

Peux tu me donner l'adresse IP auto-assignée par le DHCP sur, ainsi que le masque et la passerelle : 
ton imac P1 (celui qui fonctionne)
un de tes périphériques sans fil.


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2011)

Oui, merci beaucoup pour ton aide.

Étant donné que l'iMac qui fonctionne a une adresse IP fonctionnelle, est-ce celle ci que je dois te donner?


----------



## Zyrol (18 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, merci beaucoup pour ton aide.
> 
> Étant donné que l'iMac qui fonctionne a une adresse IP fonctionnelle, est-ce celle ci que je dois te donner?



oui

et n'oublie pas une de tes périphériques sans fil


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2011)

Non non, je ne l'oublie pas! 
je te donne ça dans quelques minutes!

Juste; la passerelle...? 
Humm j'envisage de te donner les infos de mon iPhone, mais malgré mes connaissances comme Dév Apple, je ne suis pas sûr de ce que je vais te donner...


----------



## Zyrol (18 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non non, je ne l'oublie pas!
> je te donne ça dans quelques minutes!
> 
> Juste; la passerelle...?
> Humm j'envisage de te donner les infos de mon iPhone, mais malgré mes connaissances comme Dév Apple, je ne suis pas sûr de ce que je vais te donner...



tout !!!

pour l'iphone : 

direction reglagles > wifi > fleche bleu sur le reseau connecté > puis tu a les infos dans l'onglet DHCP


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2011)

Alors pour P1:

IP: 62.241.80.232
Sous Réseau: 255.255.252.0
Adresse routeur: 62.241.83.254

Pour un iPhone en WiFi:
IP: 192.168.1.9
Sous réseau: 255.255.255.0
Adresse routeur: 198.168.1.1

Autre chose? 

Je te donne en sus celles de P2:
IP: 169.254.105.6
Sous réseau: 255.255.0.0
Routeur: RIEN


----------



## Zyrol (18 Janvier 2011)

Ok je pense que le probleme se situe ici...

2 routeurs sur un même réseau, pas bon... est ce que ton point d'accès wifi dispose de prises réseau ? dans ce cas je désactiverai le routeur de ta box pour n'utiliser que le routeur du point d'accès/routeur wifi.

ne me demande pas pourquoi seulement le P2 ne fonctionne pas... 


edit : 

d'ailleurs est ce que tu as pu essayer de connecter le P2 directement dans le switch 1 ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2011)

Alors:

Oui j'ai essayé de me connecter directement au Switch 1, mais avec mon portable que j'ai depuis revendu, et il n'y avait aucun souci dans mes souvenirs, j'essaierai à nouveau demain et je te dirai ce qu'il en est.

Alors. Je n'ai pas de Box, seulement un modem Motorola. De celui-ci part un petit câble vert, logiquement du RJ45 dans mon switch 1. De ce switch partent 2 câbles RJ45: un dans un routeur WiFi Netgear WPN824 (pour qu'on sache de quoi on parle) et l'autre dans le switch 2. Du switch 2 repartent 2 câbles RJ45; dans P1 et P2.
Je supprime quel câble?


----------



## Bladep (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme un con, ça fait trois jours que je cherche pourquoi je ne communique plus avec mon FAI en DHCP auto.
Box Sagem Scarlet + Routeur filaire et WIFI en 192.168.0. XXX.
Simplement ma nouvelle version antivirus Barrier X6 qui avait bloqué pour une raison inconnue mes paramètres de connexion dans "anti-vandales" !
Mon portable, iPad et iPhone sans problèmes en WIFI, car pas d'antivirus !!!

Inutile de dire que ces imbéciles du desk Scarlet n'ont pas pensé à cette possibilité  :-(((

En espérant sauver certains d'entre vous ;-)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Janvier 2011)

Hello ! 

Sur ton switch intermédiaire, essaye de trouver si l'un des ports ne porte pas la mention "UpLink". C'est sur ce port que tu dois brancher le câble réseau qui va ensuite au switch suivant. 
Si ça n'est pas écrit, essaye sur le premier ou le dernier port. 

A partir de là, tout devrait marcher en automatique.


----------



## Macuserman (20 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour vos messages! 

Finalement j'ai branché le switch 2 sur mon routeur WiFi et aucun souci depuis!


----------



## ROOMBA (15 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème, adresse auto assignée qui m'empeche de me connecter en wifi !
Alors que le deuxieme Imac, ipad, iphone fonctionne correctement
Je ne comprend pas tres bien ce que vous avez fait pour que cela remarche, dois je vous communique mes IP, passerelle , DNS ? Pour voir d'ou vient l'erreur ? merci


----------

